# allroad vs evoque vs X1 ------ Guess which one wins!!!!!



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/suvs/1303_audi_allroad_bmw_x1_range_rover_evoque/


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I bet if they had driven your allroad, they might have had some 'interesting' comments about the steering :laugh:

You've been suffering with that steering issue for some time. Do you see any light at the end of the tunnel? I'm possibly still in the market for an allroad next year but I'm very interested to see how Audi handles this vexing steering issue that apparently is not limited to just the allroad.

Holiday cheers to ya.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

not a bad article




for _motor trend_


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool article, thanks for sharing.


----------

